# roast leg of lamb



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That looks oh so tasty but just be careful, cooked bones are not a good idea, nor are weight bearing bones as they can splinter and cause intestinal problems. Sorry to be a drag  just don't want your poo getting sick.


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

ah thank u for ur advice!! that will be the first and last cook bone he will lick!!!


[email protected]


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

De la Renta 27 said:


> ah thank u for ur advice!! that will be the first and last cook bone he will lick!!!
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Get him some lovely raw chicken necks and spines. Just as tasty and no worries about bones splintering etc.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've held them whilst they have licked the cooked meat bones and bitten the gristle off. But don't let them have the bone.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i get ginger soup bones from the food store they look like big leg bones but raw 
she loves them and she chews all the marrow out of the middle .we give her one every other time we go out and in between we give her a kong full of peanut butter. she loves them both


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

De la Renta 27 said:


> View attachment 69865


You wasted an opportunity there, you could have said it was the postman's leg


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> i get ginger soup bones from the food store they look like big leg bones but raw
> she loves them and she chews all the marrow out of the middle .we give her one every other time we go out and in between we give her a kong full of peanut butter. she loves them both


These are great for recreational chewing. My two love them also


----------

